# To tank or not to tank



## inapparent (Jul 2, 2003)

Curious to see what people are rooting for at this point, prompted by this unlikely win over the Pacers.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

were kinda good.......so lets keep it going....

id prefer a high lottery pick, but i like winning. either way, i think zekes gonna move us up in the draft with a trade.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

You act like the Pacers are on top of the Central this year. Or maybe it's a shocking win because it's shocking when the Knicks beat the Bucks or Bobcats.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

rashidi you and i both know that the team is lottery bound, but their not crappy enough to get the 6th pick, their gonna end up in the 10-14 range most likely. so might as well enjoy winning a few games..... and the pacers just won 5 straight, so it is a pretty good win.

the truth is, they wont tank, and they wont make the playoffs...so live with it. zeke will trade up in the draft


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I say you give them 5-8 more games after the all-star break to determine where they're going this year. If they flounder, and go 1 win, 2 losses, they're pretty much the same inconsistent team with no direction. But if they roll off 4 or in a row or so, you might have some promise heading into next year. And yes, I meant next year only. After what Philly and Boston did Thursday, you guys are pretty much playing for pride. But it never hurts to play the spoiler.


----------



## M1TCHY SLIKK (Mar 2, 2005)

this team in in turmoil


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

It'll be too hard for New York to make the playoffs anyways, and even if by some miraculous chance they did, they'd get killed by Miami, just like New Jersey would if they make it.

I think it'll be more to NY's benefit if they just get a high lottery pick.


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble (Feb 28, 2005)

well i dont think they can and will make the playoffs, so they mite as well tank it and lose them, even though the fans will be upset cause we know wat the outcome of all games will be, i just dont think i would enjoy the celtics blowing a season and then not even getting a good pick, thats just my 2 cents though....


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Well, I don't think a player should ever try less than his hardest to win, that just brings bad habits. However, certainly the young guys should be given more playing time than normal and veterans don't have to rush back from injuries. From a rooting standpoint, hope they lose though.


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble (Feb 28, 2005)

I agree, good point lucky...So I gues if they did throw the season, some good would come out of it, rookies could get more playing time, vets could heal for up coming season, and yes i do agree if they have vets play they should try 100% cause that results into bad habits....


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Ask me again in ten games. If you lose more then five games then tank it. If not take a shot, but if you start going on a losing spree then tank it.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

thats exactly why we have a problem. this team wasnt built to win 25 games, they were 16-13 at one point, then they lost jamal and it all went downhill since then. now their finally playing together again... so the knicks will likely get a later lottery pick between 10-14 since i really doubt they make the playoffs. and making the playoffs would suck...getting swept in the first round isnt helping the team much


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble (Feb 28, 2005)

I think they should tank it to try and get a good pick, since i dont think they got much of a shot even if they did try, and this will give a chance for the youngins to practice in games, so for next season they dont HAVE to tank a season unintentionaly....


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

the knicks can tank all they want after march 21st, I'll be flying thousands of miles to NYC and attending my first ever nba game, knicks-spurs.

:banana: 

so it better be competetive...

edit: or at least as competetive as the knicks can make it...


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

tank


----------

